# BBQ pork chop



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

We have a BBQ sauce company based here in Michigan Uncle Bob's if you didn't know. Never tried bought some a month ago, fell in love it's a thin non sweet sauce, they have three flavors all are awesome. Im critical of sauce hate thick gooey sweet crap bought two of each one of each for Truck and house
On to the cook we marinated chops in it 5 days in hot one.Threw on grill basting till hit 140. Amazing. It's got bite but not bad at all.

Rice nothing special uncle bens long grain wild. Only thing we did different add 4x the butter they call for lol


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks good,im making BBQ bone in chops on the charcoal grill tonight with fried cabbage with bacon and stuffing.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fishdip said:


> Looks good,im making BBQ bone in chops on the charcoal grill tonight with fried cabbage with bacon and stuffing.


Grew up on it ma always made it sal hates cabbage so I never get it


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah sometimes i have to make 2 veggies because my wife doesn’t like greenbeans or cooked carrots but she loves my fried cabbage!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Uncle bobs is the best


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

fishdip said:


> Looks good,im making BBQ bone in chops on the charcoal grill tonight with fried cabbage with bacon and stuffing.


Fried cabbage sounds really good. Is it kind of like a cabbage roll but not in a roll?

We made corned beef a couple times around St Pats day and boiled the cabbage in the beef broth until tender. Love that stuff.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Quack Addict said:


> Fried cabbage sounds really good. Is it kind of like a cabbage roll but not in a roll?
> 
> We made corned beef a couple times around St Pats day and boiled the cabbage in the beef broth until tender. Love that stuff.


So does your spouse,colon and toilet lol


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So does your spouse,colon and toilet lol


Our kids love cabbage and pretty much all veggies. Our daughter couldn't live without cauliflower and our son is the same way with broccoli. My wife and I have been talking about making cabbage rolls but haven't pulled the trigger yet. We usually fry those to reheat and the fried cabbage shells are pretty awesome.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Quack Addict said:


> Fried cabbage sounds really good. Is it kind of like a cabbage roll but not in a roll?
> 
> We made corned beef a couple times around St Pats day and boiled the cabbage in the beef broth until tender. Love that stuff.


I cut 4 slices of bacon with scissors and cook half way then add 1/2 of head of cabbage that's all chopped up and sauté with salt and pepper.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Quack Addict said:


> Our kids love cabbage and pretty much all veggies. Our daughter couldn't live without cauliflower and our son is the same way with broccoli. My wife and I have been talking about making cabbage rolls but haven't pulled the trigger yet. We usually fry those to reheat and the fried cabbage shells are pretty awesome.


Ok I'mma throw this out there to try I typically hate them, then mad scientist sal changed it up. She uses Campbell chicken gumbo soup, burger, diced sweet peppers and onions. I can actually eat them now, they're good. Try it also how she makes stuffed peppers


----------

